# Lynnhaven Pier Comment



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I called Lynnhaven Pier at noon today and asked if there were any size to the crabs they were catching. The guy's smart aleck response was a brief lecture on how "every crab is a different size". I wanted to say something ugly but I held back and said thanks for the report. This experience makes me NOT want to go to the pier. And those of you that know Betty can tell her that!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Phil - Give Betty a break.


He probably had a dozen tourons calling earlier asking the same thing.

They should consider an answering machine with a daily recording, perhaps even update it at noon and six.

If you really want to catch more crabs, get about 200 yards south of the inlet and go out chest deep around 5:30 to 7:00 with a scap net, chicken back, string, and a 3oz. sinker.

Be patient and I'll bet you pull out more than with a crab trap down at the pier with the rest of the tourons.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

HighCap,

Betty is the only one there I do trust! She's the best! However, in my book there is no excuse for being rude or condescending. All I want is an honest report! Thanks for the crabbing tip!

Phil


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Thats nothing!*

I was at OVP and was out on the end of the pier and needed a fresh can of dip so i called the pier house and this is how the convo went...
Me : Hi im out on the end of the pier and was wondering if yall sell dip up front
Employee: Let me tell you 2 things I live by I dont date ugly girls and i dont put that nasty sh!t in my mouth. then hung up.
I was so pissed all I did was ask a simple question and got THAT answer! Couple of people out there told me to go find out who it was but i didnt even bother because 2 wrongs dont make a right and i was so pissed off that if the guy had of said something back to me then I probally would have gone off the deep end and I love that pier but cant stand the employees there and did not want to get kicked off the pier. Just goes to show you that their are rude people everywhere and its a part of life that we have to live with. Sorry bout it makes me :--|


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

One more reason not to go there


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Every place will have negative situations. Bassboy you have done OVP a disservice by not letting them know what happened.

Hsstie I'm yet to hear report or any info from you that is useful. So fix it or I may pull rank.

Next for everyone else reports from most piers can be the most inaccurate reports of all. In otherwards then remenber this they want to sell you on coming down. Also they know things will change based on the tide and wind(a max of 6 hours).


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*actually Digger*

what i forgot to mention untill you said somethin "Peurto Rico" or someone else went down there and said somethin to Ronnie about it when they went down to complain about the boats buzzing the pier. I would have but damn thats a long walk to tell Ronnie about someone who i didnt even know who answered the phone. Manwell (sp) told me that I should go down there and call again from the front and see who answered the phone and speak to them but like I said i was already pretty pissed off so I didnt bother making it worse.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I fish Lynnhaven Pier alot. I fish on Friday nights into Saturday mornings and find the crew who works that shift to be very friendly and helpful. I know that phone conversation must have left a bad taste in your mouth. Please don't let one rude person ruin it for you. I wish you tight lines and a full cooler!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i had a similar experience with several staff members last night.....very bad vibes around that place.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*Hsstie*

Can smell out a negative report about OVP I believe


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The bartenders make up for the assholes...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

that blonde waitress with the little skirts drives me nuts!


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Digger said:


> Every place will have negative situations. Bassboy you have done OVP a disservice by not letting them know what happened.
> 
> Hsstie I'm yet to hear report or any info from you that is useful. So fix it or I may pull rank.
> 
> Next for everyone else reports from most piers can be the most inaccurate reports of all. In otherwards then remenber this they want to sell you on coming down. Also they know things will change based on the tide and wind(a max of 6 hours).


Yea well digger i think we been down this road b4. Just because you dont seem to see my fishing reports or useful help doesnt mean its not there. Im not the only one around here that feels the way i do about ovp. There are others here too. And it is justly so. 

Say what you want digger, but you have yet after ALL the talk we have done about this to tell me why ronnie and his crew should be allowed to tread us from pier and surf like ***p and why we should continue to put up with it.

You can threaten me if you want, but just because your the moderator doesnt make you right.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hisste, In this case the Moderator is right. I personally am getting tired of your constant negative remarks and hope Digger [who does not live accross the street from OVP]will pull rank.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

ok i was wrong about that part. Sorry bout that. Fixed it.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Would people continue being called out as the bad guy if they didn't like oh say ummmm......LIP, Lynnhaven or Seagull Pier? As soon as someone remotely puts OVP down , the troops come in for battle. Ready to pull rank, ban them, lock the post or something. Well I thought thats what this place was for, reports, opinions,questions,comments,BLACKMAIL pictures (haha), and what have you. Its an opinion, thats it, get over it, get some bait, find a fishing hole or pier and go fish. Thats why the board is here. I usually keep my mouth shut on stuff like this....but good lord guys. Maybe ya'll need a female moderator...OMG what would happen then


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Maybe ya'll need a female moderator...OMG what would happen then


...


Hmmm.... you got any nudy pictures. ..   


Yeah the atmosphere's been pretty heavy, lately around these parts...but like any fog or burden....it'll lift.....


shoot...I'm jus pi$$ed that the fishin liscense will go up an aditional $5.00......

anyone selling an aquarium


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Got one for sell and I will even include a stool w/ it so you can see the feeesh.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

hsstie well I went back and read all your posts. At first you were asking questions and gathering information. Then you tried to help people out(A good thing). But somewhere you got off on the wrong foot with the Boone's and you have a Axe to grind in a big way(I was amazed at the number). All I asked was for you to give them some time and I was happy they invested their money in a place to fish. I believe I pointed out that they will make many mistakes along the way. I have fished that pier twice so far. And I disagree somethings they do but over all it is OK with me. I will fish it a few more times this summer then it will be it for me. Since I will fish the Buckroe pier that the Boone's are doing before scattering to the 4 winds in late summer. Oh I don't know of a pier that I agree with everything they do. 
Oh in your business I guess you never made any mistakes?

This has got to end.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll leave the call in Digger's capable hands, but this site is for fishing reports.

Anybody can gripe if they want, but if all you do is complain you're going to get bounced.

Get out and fish.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

sand flea said:


> I'll leave the call in Digger's capable hands, but this site is for fishing reports.
> 
> Anybody can gripe if they want, but if all you do is complain you're going to get bounced.
> 
> Get out and fish.



PERSONALLY I THOUGH THIS SITE WAS TO SHARE FISHING REPORTS, PERSONAL IDEAS AND OPPIONS. NOW FLEA NOT CALLING YA OUT BUT THAT "BOUNCE" WORD HAS BEEN USED MORE THAN MY LIKING. SOME OF US HAVE PAID OUR DUES AND POST REPORTS AND SPEAK OUR MINDS WHICH IS WHAT THIS SITE IS USED FOR ,, NOW PERSONALLY EVERYONE THAT IS BEING THREATIN ON BEING KICKED OFF IF THEY COMPLAIN ,,, YOU WILL LOOSE HALF OF THIS BORADS MEMBERS. NOW IM NOT CALLING YOU OUT JUST VOICING MY RIGHT AS FREE SPEACH JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE HERE. AND IF YOU ASK ME ALOT OF THIS IS GETTIN REALLY CHILDISH AND YET VERY OLD YES WE ALL KNOW OVP SUX HELL 90% OF THE POST OF THAT PLACE IS ALL NEG. JUST GOES TO SHOW A BUILDER CANT RUN A PIER BUT UNTIL THAT PIER GOES UNDER THE RIGHT MANAGMENT OR OWNER NOT BEACUSE OF WHO IT IS BUT JUST FER THE FACT OF THE WAY IT IS RUN I WILL NOT FISH THERE UNLESS FORCED KICKING AND SCREAMING, "MY MIND SPEAKING" THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON HERE THAT I DONT LIKE BUT FOR THE FACT THAT YOU WILL GET BOUNCED FOR VOICEING YOU THOUGHTS WHICH IS ONE OF THE REASONS WE ARE HERE SOUNDS MORE LIKE A POWER TRIP WHICH WE ALL KNOW WHERE THAT WILL TAKE US. NOW THE WAY I SEE IT IF YOU CANT TAKE THE OPION OF ANOTHER DONT READ IT AND DONT POST ON IT BOTTOM LINE ,,, IF YOU DONT LIEK THE PERSON STAY AWAY ,,,,, BETTER YET HELL WITH ALL THIS KIDDY CRAP IM HERE TO LEARN ABOUT FISHING,,,, NEW THINGS ABOUT FISHING ,,,, PEOPLES OUTLOOK OK FISHIN,,,, AND WHAT THEY THINK OF OTHER AREAS. HELL MAYBE ( @ y @ ) 'S SHOULD COME BACK AT LEAST THEN EVERYONE WAS GETTING A KICK OUTTA THAT AND ENJOYING IT.

BUT FOR RIGHT NOW IM GOING TO FISH ,, WHICH IS WHAT GOD PUT ME ON THIS EARTH FER

bOnEs


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you imagine getting stung by a jellyfish that big, geezzz.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

BrokenRod said:


> Can you imagine getting stung by a jellyfish that big, geezzz.


wouldnt even wanna test that stings bad enough with just the lil guys


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Digger said:


> All I asked was for you to give them some time and I was happy they invested their money in a place to fish. I believe I pointed out that they will make many mistakes along the way. I have fished that pier twice so far. And I disagree somethings they do but over all it is OK with me. I will fish it a few more times this summer then it will be it for me. Since I will fish the Buckroe pier that the Boone's are doing before scattering to the 4 winds in late summer. Oh I don't know of a pier that I agree with everything they do.
> Oh in your business I guess you never made any mistakes?
> 
> This has got to end.


Well at least you can admit that the things they do are not 100 % great with you, unlike some other people around here. That i can commend you for being honest. I'm not the only one here that is unhappy with the way boone runs his pier. Just to name a FEW, ask fishbones, mrs fishbones, rory, bassboy, nemo, hankadank how they like the way they have been treated there. These are just some of the people that bothered to write about it here. Surely there is more around here that havent posted. And then fiquire in how many go there and are not on pier and surf that are unhappy with their experience there. I bet ya there is quite a bit more.

Sure i make mistakes in my business, but they are few and far between. I do things the right way first, wheteher or not it means i make a profit on that job or not. When that does happen and i make a mistake or i am wrong and someone proves to me i am wrong i am more than happy to apolagize and make up for it to the customer. The customer deserves MORE than what they paid for or a discount to make up for the inconvience. It's not the customers fault i messed up, they paid for me to give them a service, not a hassle. They paid for a service and dont want to hear or be bothered with my problems about the business. Because i treat people this way in my business i have many repeat customers and ALOT of my business is "word of mouth". Its the right thing to do and makes everyone happy.

Same goes for ovp , i dont want to hear about his problems running the pier as an excuse for why i shouldnt get for what i paid for. Thats his problem and shouldnt affect me. When you go there and pay your fee and then get abused you dont have much recourse, he already has your money. And you have already spent your time and effort getting there. Not once have i ever heard someone say they heard mr boone apolagize about how the customer was wronged. Not once have i heard how he made it up to the customer for being wronged. Your just outta luck if it happens to you. Because he just refuses to make it right. That is the real problem. There are many things that he could do to make it up to the customer when things go wrong that wouldnt cost him a penny. But he refuses to do that. Mr boones refuses to accept responsabilty for his wrongs and make up for them, so therefore he cant be reasoned with. Any business manager that cant be reasoned with doesnt deserve my business. So i have to agree with fishbones, until the pier has a new owner and management i wont be part of his income. And i hate to tell ya but buckroe wont be any different if boone owns it.

Whats wrong with the way they do things at seagull?

And no, its not true all i do is complain. Dont hang that on me.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Amen


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*ovp*

a little while back, the owner of the pier (i guess ronnie jr? im not exactly sure of his name) kept his boat and house directly behind our boat at blue crab resturant before he moved to the new marina where east beach bait and tackle are. Well one cooooooooold winter morning he decided to use our hose, so it was cold and plastic gets brittle at that low of a temp. So the nozzle broke and he said to my dad and i, "hey guys, u know what, i own ocean view hardware, sorry about your hose, ill get yall a new one out here tommorow." So sure enough the next day the hose was there and for a little while we got to use the hose. But i guess once he decided to move to the next marina over once it opened up, he decided to take hose and nozzle with him. Now i know a lot of people are gonna say, jeez man, its just a hose, let it go. But to me its all a matter of principality. An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth, u break my nozzle, u give me a new one, plain and simple. Somehow though, it just didnt happen that way. I believe this may show how much the little guy is really appreciated, or in others case, how much the customer is appreciated. Just thought id share a story


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good post LP06 - character , that's all ya need to judge a person.....lemme know if you need a new hose


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*ovp*



Nserch4Drum said:


> Good post LP06 - character , that's all ya need to judge a person.....lemme know if you need a new hose


thanks ns4d, lol, naw i think we got the hose situation under control now


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

*f*** ovp*

you know ovp has been nothing but trouble every time ive been there hell the last time i was there the police were called on some young kids out there messing with people so when they came out they made everyone on the end leave i had to wake bunkerboy up from sleeping so we could leave yes i was drunk but i was not bothering anyone and there was no need for them to make me leave when all i was doing was fishing ...then they cut out the lights when they please like i said before if they would quit trying to please them yuppie mother f***ers and run a fishing pier like a fishing pier.... i will never step a foot back on ovp until someone who knows how to run a fishing pier takes over and runs it right.... And if you want to know how a pier needs to be ran come out to seagull and fish the only thing out there you have to worry about is the croker people.. I like seagull anyways because you can fish all weekend for just 12.00 compaired to 21.00 at ovp for the weekend and have to put up with their sh*t .. thats all i have to say about ovp ........ AND IF THIS POST MAKES ANYONE MAD OR UPSET THEN  SORRY ABOUT YOUR LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*ovp*

amen hankadank, main reason that pier has my business right is because its right down the street from the house and i have to get a ride from my parents still to go fishing. I know its sad, i shoulda had my license last october but i kept puttin off gettin my permit like a dumbass and now im at the mercy of someone else to go fishing until this october!


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Uh ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*What*




lynnpier06 said:


> a little while back, the owner of the pier (i guess ronnie jr? im not exactly sure of his name) kept his boat and house directly behind our boat at blue crab resturant before he moved to the new marina where east beach bait and tackle are. Well one cooooooooold winter morning he decided to use our hose, so it was cold and plastic gets brittle at that low of a temp. So the nozzle broke and he said to my dad and i, "hey guys, u know what, i own ocean view hardware, sorry about your hose, ill get yall a new one out here tommorow." So sure enough the next day the hose was there and for a little while we got to use the hose. But i guess once he decided to move to the next marina over once it opened up, he decided to take hose and nozzle with him. Now i know a lot of people are gonna say, jeez man, its just a hose, let it go. But to me its all a matter of principality. An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth, u break my nozzle, u give me a new one, plain and simple. Somehow though, it just didnt happen that way. I believe this may show how much the little guy is really appreciated, or in others case, how much the customer is appreciated. Just thought id share a story



He broke your hose brought you one then took it back 

WHOA thats alot to stomach. Unbelevible 

indian givin creep!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*1 Word*




hankadank said:


> you know ovp has been nothing but trouble every time ive been there hell the last time i was there the police were called on some young kids out there messing with people so when they came out they made everyone on the end leave i had to wake bunkerboy up from sleeping so we could leave yes i was drunk but i was not bothering anyone and there was no need for them to make me leave when all i was doing was fishing ...then they cut out the lights when they please like i said before if they would quit trying to please them yuppie mother f***ers and run a fishing pier like a fishing pier.... i will never step a foot back on ovp until someone who knows how to run a fishing pier takes over and runs it right.... And if you want to know how a pier needs to be ran come out to seagull and fish the only thing out there you have to worry about is the croker people.. I like seagull anyways because you can fish all weekend for just 12.00 compaired to 21.00 at ovp for the weekend and have to put up with their sh*t .. thats all i have to say about ovp ........ AND IF THIS POST MAKES ANYONE MAD OR UPSET THEN  SORRY ABOUT YOUR LUCK!!!!!!



Anger management 101 LOL
So how do u really feel? You didnt make me mad i find the whole thing rather entertaining 

At least you got the gonads to tell like it is Bounced or not


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Guys, I just want to offer a clarification here. I didn't mean to jump on anybody's back. Negative information is as valuable as positive information--skunk reports, reports that help us all realize a particular bait or reel sucks, or that a pier is badly run. All those things are valuable and welcome.

It's just that if it's a constant drumbeat about how much you hate a particular business, it doesn't help anybody. I think it's widely established that OVP management has irked a lot of people by throwing them off. Everybody who reads P&S knows this at this point. And I'm not sticking up for the guy for personal reasons. I've never met any of the Boone family, and I've never even fished the pier. But I think that shortened pier hours are better than none at all. Better we get another cobia pier around Buckroe than what have now, which is just a bunch of private beaches none of us can fish at any hours.

Sorry, but the last week has been rough and my patience is shot to hell. You can only take so many people throwing eggs at you before you snap. Didn't mean to pop off at anybody.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

No sweat on my end bro!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*ovp*



Fishing_Feud said:


> He broke your hose brought you one then took it back
> 
> WHOA thats alot to stomach. Unbelevible
> 
> indian givin creep!


yeah, when he first poked his head outta the window of his damn floating house, he said hi and explained the whole hose thing and i _thought_ to myself he might be a genuinely good guy, but since pretty much everyone on the board has reached the same consensus about the pier, and this is so controversial, im gonna end my post here


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

GrOup HuG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Naw its a good thing you let us know lynnpier06


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

he sure is one hell of a character


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i have to also agree that OVP sucks and chances are....i will never go there again


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

hsstie said:


> Naw its a good thing you let us know lynnpier06


Can I get that on a bumper sticker??? lol


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no here we go lol


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

What? I asked a SIMPLE question......I want a bumper sticker that will go next to my piping plover stiker.  There is a halo over top of that smiley face you just can't see it.



Hush Butch


----------

